# Mass Shooting Madden Tourney...



## PunkBillCarson (Aug 26, 2018)

https://www.cnn.com/us/live-news/madden-19-jacksonville-shooting/index.html

Apparently, someone who lost a video game tourney lost his mind and came back with a gun and... well, you know.

Guys, on a personal note, I've been critical of gun control in the past but my stance on that is changing with this. I don't know why it took until now to actually give gun control the time of day and thought that it needs, but this is just sick. This is sick and twisted and SOMETHING has to be done.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 26, 2018)

I agree. They should really think about making murder illegal to discourage this type of behavior in any form. Be it guns, knives, or rental trucks. I look at the track record of making drugs illegal, which has basically solved that issue, and wonder why they haven’t applied that successful tactic to other behaviors. 

On a serious note, that is sad that someone takes video games, or really anything, so seriously that taking someone else’s life even crosses somebody’s mind. Shitty news indeed.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Aug 26, 2018)

^Not trying to be a dick, dude, but I feel like the first paragraph wasn't necessary.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 26, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> I agree. They should really think about making murder illegal to discourage this type of behavior in any form. Be it guns, knives, or rental trucks. I look at the track record of making drugs illegal, which has basically solved that issue, and wonder why they haven’t applied that successful tactic to other behaviors.
> 
> On a serious note, that is sad that someone takes video games, or really anything, so seriously that taking someone else’s life even crosses somebody’s mind. Shitty news indeed.


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2018)

Whew wee, we've made it through the full evolution of mass shooting/gun control debates in just two posts. That's gotta be a record.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Aug 27, 2018)

Not to be callous about this, but I fully expect someone to lump video games as the cause of this as well. This really is a match made in heaven for those who want to use video games as an excuse for violence.


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2018)

Hard not to be calloused, really.

Side-note, kinda interesting the concentration of these 'type' of mass shooting events in Florida. Poor police/security?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 27, 2018)

Randy said:


> Hard not to be calloused, really.
> 
> Side-note, kinda interesting the concentration of these 'type' of mass shooting events in Florida. Poor police/security?



It's not called the "Gunshine State" for no reason. 

You'd probably have to verify with Everytown, but I don't think Florida is especially bad in that regard.

EDIT: Just looked it up, and Florida is up there. Hmm...


----------



## narad (Aug 27, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> I agree. They should really think about making murder illegal to discourage this type of behavior in any form. Be it guns, knives, or rental trucks. I look at the track record of making drugs illegal, which has basically solved that issue, and wonder why they haven’t applied that successful tactic to other behaviors.



You're right. We should make murder legal, because as you've so thoroughly proven there with the drug example, prohibitive laws do nothing to discourage the activity.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 27, 2018)

narad said:


> You're right. We should make murder legal, because as you've so thoroughly proven there with the drug example, prohibitive laws do nothing to discourage the activity.


Do you refrain from committing murder because it’s illegal or because you’re a rational human with compassion for others? How many degenerative habits do you currently engage in, just waiting for someone else to tell you it’s now outlawed, so that you will finally be forced to stop?


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 27, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> Do you refrain from committing murder because it’s illegal or because you’re a rational human with compassion for others? How many degenerative habits do you currently engage in, just waiting for someone else to tell you it’s now outlawed, so that you will finally be forced to stop?



Can we stop arming every irrational person who lacks compassion and engages in degenerative habits with $200 to blow?


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Aug 27, 2018)

So long NGD threads.


----------



## narad (Aug 27, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> How many degenerative habits do you currently engage in, just waiting for someone else to tell you it’s now outlawed, so that you will finally be forced to stop?



Currently not so much, but you know, Mondays, amirite?

Anyways, now as a resident of Japan, I don't have to care too much about mass shootings, outside of my general compassion for victims of a foreign government incapable of protecting its citizens from its own policies. Here, you have to pass a mental health check to buy one. You're not given access to the full inventory of Counter-Strike as some sort of god-given right. Gun collection as a means of dick-measuring wannabe-heroism isn't allowed, and so I can enjoy life in a place that has single-digit annual gun-related death.

If only there was some sort of moral to that story...


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 27, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not called the "Gunshine State" for no reason.
> 
> You'd probably have to verify with Everytown, but I don't think Florida is especially bad in that regard.
> 
> EDIT: Just looked it up, and Florida is up there. Hmm...


It is. Florida is a shithole. I have 23 years experience of the douchebaggery of Floridians and the shitholiness of Florida. Trust me. That place is a cancer and needs to be cut out from under Alabama and Georgia and pushed off into the sea. 

I live in Poland now so I can actually live my life without worrying about some random nutcase hosing down the population with a machine gun. And I live within walking distance of a shooting range/gun club!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 27, 2018)

possumkiller said:


> It is. Florida is a shithole. I have 23 years experience of the douchebaggery of Floridians and the shitholiness of Florida. Trust me. That place is a cancer and needs to be cut out from under Alabama and Georgia and pushed off into the sea.
> 
> I live in Poland now so I can actually live my life without worrying about some random nutcase hosing down the population with a machine gun. And I live within walking distance of a shooting range/gun club!



Put in 19 years before I had to get out. I feel your pain.


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> Do you refrain from committing murder because it’s illegal or because you’re a rational human with compassion for others? How many degenerative habits do you currently engage in, just waiting for someone else to tell you it’s now outlawed, so that you will finally be forced to stop?



Not sure about killing people but I would legit punch at least one person the fuck out every day if it wasn't illegal.


----------



## Drew (Aug 27, 2018)

Randy said:


> Whew wee, we've made it through the full evolution of mass shooting/gun control debates in just two posts. That's gotta be a record.


Phew, I was afraid I might have to post. I'll save my effort for the next shooting, and enjoy another two weeks without having to comment on the pathetic state of gun control in this country and our seemingly total inability to do anything about it!


----------



## tedtan (Aug 27, 2018)

Drew said:


> Phew, I was afraid I might have to post. I'll save my effort for the next shooting, and enjoy another two weeks without having to comment on the pathetic state of gun control in this country and our seemingly total inability to do anything about it!



I think it will be more than two weeks - we haven't had a mass shooting thread for the last several mass shootings.

Maybe we are becoming callous.


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2018)

tedtan said:


> Maybe we are becoming callous.



So maybe if we keep it up, eventually our callouses will be able to reflect bullets.


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 27, 2018)

Randy said:


> So maybe if we keep it up, eventually our callouses will be able to reflect bullets.



Reflect or deflect? Either way, I love the thought.


----------



## ElRay (Aug 27, 2018)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Not to be callous about this, but I fully expect someone to lump video games as the cause of this as well. This really is a match made in heaven for those who want to use video games as an excuse for violence.


Right, it’s not guns, or the lack of medical care, it’s those damn football players and video games. {sarcasm for the humor impaired}


----------



## tedtan (Aug 28, 2018)

Randy said:


> So maybe if we keep it up, eventually our callouses will be able to reflect bullets.



I like that approach, but we are unfortunately not at that point just yet.


----------



## auxioluck (Aug 28, 2018)

USA's solution: Have the NRA start sponsoring video game tournaments, and give everyone a gun at the door.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Aug 28, 2018)

auxioluck said:


> USA's solution: Have the NRA start sponsoring video game tournaments, and give everyone a gun at the door.




Do you get bonus points for tea-bagging after your kills?


----------



## auxioluck (Aug 28, 2018)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Do you get bonus points for tea-bagging after your kills?



Yeah but once someone gets a 20 kill streak, they can just call in a tactical nuke on themselves to win the tournament.


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 29, 2018)

Why does the title say the shooting was in Massachusetts if it was in Florida?


----------

